
Tails Has Zero-Day Vulnerabilities Lurking Inside - markmassie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2014/07/21/exploit-dealer-snowdens-favourite-os-tails-has-zero-day-vulnerabilities-lurking-inside
======
bediger4000
This article smells weird. First, what is Forbes' bias in this - what skin do
they have in the game? Second, this line: _All users, including Snowden,
should be wary of using Tails with a false sense of security, though it’s
still more likely to protect anonymity than Windows_ comes only in the final
paragraph. TAILS has zero-days - but Windows is still worse, eh? Why not
mention that in the headline?

This smells like a PR Hit for some TLA.

~~~
socceroos
Spot on. The old adage rings true, "be careful". If you have a specific need
for TAILS and the tools it encapsulates then make sure you're running current,
patched versions of the tools and that you're aware of their pitfalls.

eg. don't use TOR with js enabled in your browser.

